# "Dr Zadiac" to the rescue



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Hey folks

I've seen many people talking about colds and flu and some of you have seen my posts in the forum about using PG to help with colds and flu. Some of you have tried it and reported back to me that it's working.
This is for the newer folks on the forum.

*DISCLAIMER: Please know that I am NOT a medical professional and do not claim that this remedy is a definite cure for colds and flu. If you don't know if you're allergic to PG, please do not try this. Make sure. If this does not have a positive effect within a day or two, please go and see your doctor. This is not a medical approved cure. This is from my own experience and it works for me. I cannot and will not claim that it will work for everybody. As always, please seek proper medical advice if you are unsure.*

If you can vape pure PG, then do that. Just that.
If you have a cold, vape pure PG for about and hour before you go to bed. I've done it, and the cold was gone in the morning.

If you have flu, do the same. About an hour before bed. I fount that if the flu is still in the beginning stages, it was gone by morning.
If it was in full swing, it took two to three days, but the PG really helped. I've been doing it for a long time now and it works for me.

Just a few days ago, I developed a very, VERY bad throat infection. Now that usually lasts about a week with normal doctor's treatment. Then I usually lose my voice and it's just plain hell.

I vaped pure PG for an hour or more each night before bed for only two days and the infection is gone!

Now, if you can't vape pure PG (I know it tastes bad to some people), you can make a 50PG/50VG mix (include your nic) and then just add (in a 10ml mix) one drop of your favorite flavor (I use strawberry) and two drops of menthol. The menthol will clear the nasal passages while the PG will do it's thing.
If you do the 50/50 ratio mix, then you'll have to vape it a little longer at night before bed, say an hour and a half.
You can also do a 60/40 PG/VG or even a 80/20 PG/VG mis. The more PG, the better.

For those that are allergic to PG, I'm really sorry, but then this remedy is not for you and you'll have to go the usual doctor and antibiotics way.

PG is a natural bacteria and virus killer.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2135271/
http://www.ecigclick.co.uk/guides/propylene-glycol-vapour-a-bacteria-killer/
http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...s-might-keep-us-healthy-says-researchers.aspx
http://www.jimmunol.org/content/49/2/123.abstract

I hope this tip helps anyone who tries it as I know it works for me and also worked for others on the forum that tried it.

Happy vaping and stay healthy! 

PS: This remedy is not originally my idea. It was given to me in my early days of vaping by @Alex of this forum. I do not claim this remedy as my own.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

This works! Thank you for officially putting it on record Dr Zadiac.

I mix 80PG/20VG and add a bit of menthol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/5/16)

You guys are LEGENDS!!!! thanks so much for the heads up, had flu for over a week now and still lingering... I will give this a go tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

Thanks Dr @zadiac ! Can I send you a picture of this nasty rash I have on my crotch to see what you might suggest for that?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## CloudmanJHB (16/5/16)

Now that i didn't know ! Extremely useful thanks DR Zadiac !


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks Dr @zadiac ! Can I send you a picture of this nasty rash I have on my crotch to see what you might suggest for that?



 Please don't

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

